

The McGurk Effect (How Vision Affects Sound) - rottencupcakes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypd5txtGdGw#t=0m39s

======
rottencupcakes
I'll admit that I shamelessly stole this from Reddit. However, I thought it
was really cool and thought people here would be interested in a 'optical
illusion' that you can't understand.

I was also hoping to get a non joke answer to my serious question: Would
people who speak different languages (with possibly different base sounds) not
have this problem?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Do you know of any languages offhand that don't distinguish between voiced
bilabial plosives and voiceless labiodental fricatives? I sure don't.

